# Suitable hunting bandset for .36cal/9mm lead



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I have a bucket full of lead tire balance weights, and a .36 cal Lee mold...It would save me money if I simply cast my own ammo...I just don't want to injure my shoulder again...
Any input would be greatly appreciated.

- MW

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I should clarify...
I have a bad shoulder, so I am looking for the lightest possible bandset that will get the job done for .36 caliber lead.
I normally hunt with 3/8 steel, and i use either a 30-25mm taper..maxed out @ 28" draw length..

- MW

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> I should clarify...
> I have a bad shoulder, so I am looking for the lightest possible bandset that will get the job done for .36 caliber lead.
> I normally hunt with 3/8 steel, and i use either a 30-25mm taper..maxed out @ 28" draw length..
> 
> ...


 I take back everything I wrote, I saw 9mm lead and was thinking something different, I use single 1-3/4 inch or 25-20 mm almost 100% of the time and accuracy kills not always power so headshots only and always take a follow-up shot, if you are keen on having power go 27-22 mm singles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*3/4" straight cut will do just fine..*


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> *3/4" straight cut will do just fine..*


Even with the short draw?

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> oldmiser said:
> 
> 
> > *3/4" straight cut will do just fine..*
> ...


yes..make a set 3/4" straight cut 8" long.....it will work just fine....I use that with lead baby beans....


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > oldmiser said:
> ...


Thanks OM!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> oldmiser said:
> 
> 
> > MikmaqWarrior said:
> ...


what do you use as your anchor point?.....corner of your mouth use 6"long ..lower ear lobe use 7" long semi buttery fly use 10 " long..But make it a straight cut

allow for tying to forks & pouch....You may have to fine tune this a tad bit.....But It will be fine for your lead...


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > oldmiser said:
> ...


I anchor at the corner of my mouth...Actually just above my mouth..My thumb tucks right under my cheek bone, and my index finger sits in the corner of my mouth. 
This is why I have a difficult time shooting a longer draw. My anchor is so high when I draw to 3/4 butterfly, my bands are above my cheekbone and I can't sight down the bands.
I want to shoot 3/4. Way more power. I can do it when shooting OTT, but I'm nowhere near as accurate as I am with TTF...And, accuracy is important for hunting, IMO - moreso than power.

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

All right got ya..Long ago I started at the corner of my mouth just like you...I have tried differnet anchor points....I chose my right lower ear lobe..

my thumb is just touching my ear lobe.. I shoot OTT...I hold shooter in my left hand....I use the left top inside of the fork as a ref point on target..

I hold the ref point about 3" below the target....cuze shooting OTT the ammo will rise up that much to be right on target.....I get a harder hitting this way..

you may want to try this out on a few pop cans.. to find the sweet spot for hitting every time.....use a 6 1/2" too 7".... 3/4" straight cut

I am hitting 9/10 all the time..with 3/8 " 7/16" & lead baby beans.....


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> All right got ya..Long ago I started at the corner of my mouth just like you...I have tried differnet anchor points....I chose my right lower ear lobe..
> my thumb is just touching my ear lobe.. I shoot OTT...I hold shooter in my left hand....I use the left top inside of the fork as a ref point on target..
> I hold the ref point about 3" below the target....cuze shooting OTT the ammo will rise up that much to be right on target.....I get a harder hitting this way..
> you may want to try this out on a few pop cans.. to find the sweet spot for hitting every time.....use a 6 1/2" too 7".... 3/4" straight cut
> ...


I will for sure!
If I can get the same accuracy/consistency with OTT, then i would eventually work towards full butterfly/albatross...And could possibly go even lighter...
Thanks OM...
(I seem to recall you giving this exact same advice a few years back, if my memory serves me correctly)

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*So now if your going too try this...start out at 15 feet with a pop can or any can will work...when you can hit the can 8 times out of 10 *

*move back to 20 feet...do the same thing....Every time you make a change you have to learn this all over again...with band sets.....*

*your muscles & sighting will remember ok...Just you will have new elastic's again & retied the pouch...so this will not be like you was*

*shooting before say the band broke.....The new elastic's will be different..so you have too relearn again.....Practice Practice Practice*

*As for practice shooting I shoot 50 shots...each in a 10 shot group...then quit.....I come back at a later time & practice again....*

*for my self I do this 4 times daily.....You will get so you will be hitting about every time.....*

*OM*

*PS Yes I did give this advice long ago my friend....you find some thing or a shooter that works for you ..stay with that shooter.. & band set*

*PsPs: for got too mention I hold my shooter straight up...U shape (forks up to the sky) Handle down Not sideways*

* you can shot sideways..top band covers the bottom band(as if you see only 1 band set) sighting down the top band at target *


----------

